# can you buy old style t post



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

The old style was much heavier and it had a bigger plate on the bottom. They may have made both in the past as i have seen used ones with the small bottom plate too. I can live with the thinner post but i would like to be able to buy some that have a bigger plate on the bottom. I dont see them anywhere and i was wondering if they are even made anymore. As it is they might as well not even put a plate on there as its not much bigger than the post itself.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

A picture might help, but.... Check out Home Depot believe it or not, I think I saw some of what your looking for there. If not Tractor supply.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They make different weights. Measured per foot I think. May be wrong. If someone does not carry they may be able to order.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Biggest thing I've noticed about T posts these days is they are brittle, dang things will snap right off while the old ones could practically be bent into a pretzel.


----------

